# Grandma, are you SURE you dont want to give me this tank?



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

Well everyone, My grandma is giving me her...well our old...fish tank! Its only 10 Gal but I was going to make a SW tank.

I know you can barely put any fish in it but I think it would be good experience. This is what is in the tank so far

10 G acrylic Hexagon
- HOB filter
- U/G filter
- Heater

Ive have plenty of books that I've read for it so im past that stage.
Umm,( I alrady have Hydrometer and Istant Ocean) 

1) I was going to take out the U/G filter for the sand. (Now would I use just HomeDepot sand or would I just use live sand...OR maybe a mixture of both?)

2)Ive read dif. things about Protein Skimmers...people saying you should or shouldn't get one for such a small tank. But I dont think teh HOB filter will do the trick all by itself...so should I get one?...(seaclone)

3) I dont think a Powerhead would be necessary becuase its such a small tank and there will already be a lot of water movement...what do you guys think?

4) To control ALgea...Instead of buying a maxxima RO/DI unit couldnt I just get snails and crabs?

5) I would be adding live rock but after its cycled (most likely Biospira)

*6) Live stock - Would any of these work?*
> royal dottyback
> Firefish,
..... Nemateleotris magnifica
...Stonogobiops xanthorhinica
> Damsel, 3 stripe or domino?...I think they get to big..what do YOU suggest?
>>>>I really want a Valentini puffer..any chance for it?

THANKS IN ADVANCED


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2005)

if you want a peaceful tank, no damsels.


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

my mum thinks their pretty. I dont personally mind. But I dont think I could put many in there. MAYBE 2. SO their is really no one to disturb.


----------



## DavidDoyle (Jan 18, 2005)

SW beginners should not try tanks that small. The odds are good you will kill a lot of stuff and spend a lot of money doing it. If you really want to try sw, consider starting with at least 40 gals or more as it will be be more forgiving.


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

What about nano tanks...like 24 G one?


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

a 24 would be better than a 10 but still too small... I started with a 55 gallon, that was hard enough to keep stable at the beginning, couldn't imagine a smaller size to start out with.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

If you had one of those JBJ 24-gallon reef cubes, and if you used live sand, and if you put 25 lbs of good live rock in it, and if you let it run for two weeks after putting all that together, and if you then did a careful 75% water change with premixed, presettled water, then you would most likely be quite successful with any of those fish except the damsels, which get as big as the palm of your hand, even without a skimmer. ( provided you make very regular water changes )

Cut any of those corners, and you will most likely fail.

As for the 10, maybe a pair of the Stonogobiops, or a single one of any of the others, but what fun would that be? It would be a lot of work, though.


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

Im def going for the 24G...I get paid thursday so I will be loaded to go out and get one. Premixed, presettled water...why does that help? I would still need to cycle it right? or does the live rock do something?

Thanks


----------

